# Nintendo Switch firmware update 13.1.0 released



## antiNT (Oct 26, 2021)

Another one


----------



## magico29 (Oct 26, 2021)

They wont stop, Jesus.


----------



## nWo (Oct 26, 2021)

Nintendo, crazier than ever.


----------



## madafaka (Oct 26, 2021)

A pretty obvious move, why are you guys surprised?
Today the Expansion Pack launches = Firmware changes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 26, 2021)

But is it really ready though? Still under maintenance.


Get off your ass Nintendo and allow for the damn update to drop already.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 26, 2021)

"Oh shit here we go again" ..... Stability


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Oct 26, 2021)

This one releasing was more obvious than major updates usually are kek


----------



## kb7cxWMSrPwL (Oct 26, 2021)

more likely its to add support for the controllers


----------



## RobXcore (Oct 26, 2021)

Evil Nintendo be like:
Ver. 13.1.0 (Released October 25, 2021)​
Added voice chat
Added Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack FOR NO ADDITIONAL COST
Added themes


----------



## impeeza (Oct 26, 2021)

-------------------------------------
Insert Stability Joke Here
-------------------------------------


----------



## MrVtR (Oct 26, 2021)

*Stability Intensifies *


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 26, 2021)

RobXcore said:


> Evil Nintendo be like:
> Ver. 13.1.0 (Released October 25, 2021)​
> Added voice chat
> Added Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack FOR NO ADDITIONAL COST
> Added themes


Imagine if themes ever happended


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 26, 2021)

I’ve always wanted Nintendo to enhance my user experience. You all need to wait for your own update.


----------



## Something whatever (Oct 26, 2021)

Added support for Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack.
they need to fix their servers


----------



## Mr Skinner (Oct 26, 2021)

So Much Stable


----------



## tabzer (Oct 26, 2021)

Stability jokes would make sense if the primary function of the update was "stability", but it's not.  Otherwise it's just reinforcing your comfort for herd mentality.


----------



## thekarter104 (Oct 26, 2021)

RobXcore said:


> Evil Nintendo be like:
> Ver. 13.1.0 (Released October 25, 2021)​
> Added voice chat
> Added Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack FOR NO ADDITIONAL COST
> Added themes


Added the ability to create folders.


----------



## NIN10DAWG (Oct 26, 2021)

My nephew accidentally updated my switch to 13.1.0 almost right after it was released 

When I tried to boot atmosphere is says "A fatal error occurred when running  Fusee. Failed to identify FS!"

Is there a way to fix this or do I just have to wait ???


----------



## mathew77 (Oct 26, 2021)

NIN10DAWG said:


> Is there a way to fix this or do I just have to wait ???


Just restore your rawnand backup and update FW to 13.0.0.


----------



## City (Oct 26, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Stability jokes would make sense if the primary function of the update was "stability", but it's not.  Otherwise it's just reinforcing your comfort for herd mentality.


Amen


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 26, 2021)

My pet cat accidentally updated my Switch to 13.1.0  All I have is "leaked stability", but the games no longer work.


----------



## NIN10DAWG (Oct 26, 2021)

I forgot to create a back up!!!!


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 26, 2021)

NIN10DAWG said:


> My nephew accidentally updated my switch to 13.1.0 almost right after it was released
> 
> When I tried to boot atmosphere is says "A fatal error occurred when running  Fusee. Failed to identify FS!"
> 
> Is there a way to fix this or do I just have to wait ???


I would just wait.  I'm sure you can spend a couple of days without using your Switch.  In the meantime, just watch Netflix, go play outside, read a book, whatever you like.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Oct 26, 2021)

Can I still boot stock via hekate if I update now?


----------



## NIN10DAWG (Oct 26, 2021)

ertaboy356b said:


> Can I still boot stock via hekate if I update now?


I was able to boot stock FW using Hekate


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 26, 2021)

Well I'm glad I didn't update from 12x to 13x on my switches yet. Hopefully the 13.1 support + full release will occur this before this weekend (was planning to do the updates this weekend)


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 26, 2021)

RobXcore said:


> Evil Nintendo be like:
> Ver. 13.1.0 (Released October 25, 2021)​
> Added voice chat
> Added Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack FOR NO ADDITIONAL COST
> Added themes


Free online.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Oct 26, 2021)

NIN10DAWG said:


> I was able to boot stock FW using Hekate


Thanks! I recently purchased Horizon Chase Turbo physical but the game kept nagging me to turn OFF airplane mode lol.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 26, 2021)

Wait for SXOS update


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 26, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> I’ve always wanted Nintendo to enhance my user experience.


Is... is this a sex thing?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 26, 2021)

Nintendo has shipped my genesis controllers.  Just need to get my hands on the n64 ones.  and, by the looks of things, I will buy the expansion pack, because Nintendo has hopefully come through.  I won't know until I receive the joycon in the mail, which I'm assuming will be by the end of this week.  perfect timing, I think.  I have to renew my subscription to nso on either the 30th or 31st.


----------



## such (Oct 26, 2021)

ertaboy356b said:


> Thanks! I recently purchased Horizon Chase Turbo physical but the game kept nagging me to turn OFF airplane mode lol.


Just ignore the nags, as irritating as they are.

Speaking of, it would be nice to have Atmosphere stop displaying those. I'm offline, because I don't need my entire life to be online, ffs Nintendo. I get the point of telling the user about airplane mode being on, but this is overkill.


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 26, 2021)

Wow more old stuff.

Save time and money and get full access to any n64 game and use retroarch


----------



## godreborn (Oct 26, 2021)

just looked it up.  you do receive a discount for the expansion pack if you've already purchased the base nso.  it's 5 cents per day of the total remaining days of your subscription, so there's no rush to get it until I get that joycon.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 26, 2021)

too lazy to make a stable joke


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 26, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> too lazy to make a stable joke


Switch so stable, horses live in it.


----------



## mitcha (Oct 26, 2021)

atmo already ready for 13.1.0 , need sigpatch now


----------



## Xzi (Oct 26, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Stability jokes would make sense if the primary function of the update was "stability", but it's not.  Otherwise it's just reinforcing your comfort for herd mentality.


The primary function of this update _is_ stability for the majority of users, though. Only 1/3rd of Switch owners subscribed to NSO before they added the expansion pack, and far from all of those subscribers will be shelling out extra for that.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 26, 2021)

I just updated my two Mariko switches and not the Erista unpatched one...yet.  I was in the middle of playing Metroid Dread, so I got out of the game and updated.  what's odd is that upon booting Metroid Dread again it said, "cannot verify Nintendo Switch Online account."  I have nso, the base package (checked that it was detected on the eshop, which it was), so I wonder if they're talking about the expansion pack?


----------



## ertaboy356b (Oct 26, 2021)

such said:


> Just ignore the nags, as irritating as they are.
> 
> Speaking of, it would be nice to have Atmosphere stop displaying those. I'm offline, because I don't need my entire life to be online, ffs Nintendo. I get the point of telling the user about airplane mode being on, but this is overkill.


You can't ignore the nag man. It appears at the start of every race. That's like every 2 minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Oct 26, 2021)

AKA we know you folks are modding our consoles, so here's an update because fuck you.

Also, here's the expansion pack you didn't like.


----------



## W4T4R1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Am I too late for a stability™ joke?


----------



## aerios169 (Oct 26, 2021)

Emunand still working ? Or it got broken ?


----------



## Phelepus (Oct 26, 2021)

Kind of a dumb question because im new but after i have updated both hekate and atmosphere for 13.1 whenever i load atmosphere from hekate, the screen gets stuck on the nintendo switch logo after the atmosphere logo loads. any help?


----------



## aerios169 (Oct 26, 2021)

Phelepus said:


> Kind of a dumb question because im new but after i have updated both hekate and atmosphere for 13.1 whenever i load atmosphere from hekate, the screen gets stuck on the nintendo switch logo after the atmosphere logo loads. any help?


Is not support right now on atmosphere, just wait


----------



## Milenko (Oct 26, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Wow more old stuff.
> 
> Save time and money and get full access to any n64 game and use retroarch



Not everyone has a hackable switch


----------



## Milenko (Oct 26, 2021)

aerios169 said:


> Is not support right now on atmosphere, just wait


----------



## Drak0rex (Oct 26, 2021)

NIN10DAWG said:


> My nephew accidentally updated my switch to 13.1.0 almost right after it was released
> 
> When I tried to boot atmosphere is says "A fatal error occurred when running  Fusee. Failed to identify FS!"
> 
> Is there a way to fix this or do I just have to wait ???


Yes, your nephew made a fatal error. Sad for him.


----------



## such (Oct 26, 2021)

ertaboy356b said:


> You can't ignore the nag man. It appears at the start of every race. That's like every 2 minutes.


That I didn't know. And here I was thinking that once per game launch is already excessive...


----------



## tabzer (Oct 26, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The primary function of this update _is_ stability for the majority of users, though. Only 1/3rd of Switch owners subscribed to NSO before they added the expansion pack, and far from all of those subscribers will be shelling out extra for that.



So 2/3 subscribed after the expansion pack? 

Consistently inconsistent. 

If most people stuck light bulbs up your butt, that logic carries that it is their primary function.  It is an appeal to herd mentality; intentions, potential, or bigger picture be damned.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 26, 2021)

tabzer said:


> So 2/3 subscribed after the expansion pack?
> 
> Consistently inconsistent.
> 
> If most people stuck light bulbs up your butt, that logic carries that it is their primary function.  It is an appeal to herd mentality; intentions, potential, or bigger picture be damned.


You seem upset, eat a Snickers


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 26, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Not everyone has a hackable switch


True but why waste money on a console to play old games which is 90% what nintendo have done, ported its old stuff.


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm glad this is out early. I was planning on doing a lot of SD card updates over the weekend. I hope 13.1 firmware dumping works without issues.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 26, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> True but why waste money on a console to play old games which is 90% what nintendo have done, ported its old stuff.


Despite not being wrong, there's quite a few games that warrant a Indindu Snitch.
First party games come to mind, Doom(ses), Skyrim, Quake, Tales of Vesperia, Metroid Dread... 
You can get a lot of mileage out of a Nindindu Samitch.


----------



## digipimp75 (Oct 26, 2021)

My father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate accidentally updated my Switch.  HALP!!!!!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 26, 2021)

tabzer said:


> So 2/3 subscribed after the expansion pack?
> 
> Consistently inconsistent.
> 
> If most people stuck light bulbs up your butt, that logic carries that it is their primary function.  It is an appeal to herd mentality; intentions, potential, or bigger picture be damned.


It's not that deep.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Oct 26, 2021)

W4T4R1 said:


> Am I too late for a stability™ joke?


Alas we've moved on to 'Expansion Pack' Jokes.


----------



## pen159263 (Oct 26, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> Alas we've moved on to 'Expansion Pack' Jokes.


some day i think it will be dlc that you pay to get premium and ahead other people update lol


----------



## Magrid_ (Oct 26, 2021)

Mr Skinner said:


> So Much Stable


do you know how to update to 13.1? i have a banned switch so i presume that i have to update manually


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Oct 26, 2021)

at this point i'm convinced nintendo is in on the stability jokes and just adds that description to get word of the update out there


----------



## bonjorys (Oct 26, 2021)

where can i download the 13.1.0 firmware from?


----------



## Xzi (Oct 26, 2021)

tabzer said:


> So 2/3 subscribed after the expansion pack?


Uhh no.  Maybe 2/3rds of the 1/3rd who were already subscribed added the expansion pack.  So roughly 22% of Switch owners.  For the other 78%, stability and nothing else.


----------



## tabzer (Oct 26, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Uhh no.  Maybe 2/3rds of the 1/3rd who were already subscribed added the expansion pack.  So roughly 22% of Switch owners.  For the other 78%, stability and nothing else.


I read it as 1/3 of those subscribed did so before the expansion pack.  That's on me.

The primary function of the Switch is not to own one.



Memoir said:


> It's not that deep.


I am not privy to how many lightbulbs fit into Xzi's ass.


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm still salty at the people who went crowing off about how the OLED switch was already hacked, while I've made a point to keep my Mariko model offline in the hopes of a jailbreak. A $200 modchip + $200 install fee with no guarantee of success isn't very appealing. Neither is paying ebay scalpers for an unpatched model, either.


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 27, 2021)

codezer0 said:


> I'm still salty at the people who went crowing off about how the OLED switch was already hacked, while I've made a point to keep my Mariko model offline in the hopes of a jailbreak. A $200 modchip + $200 install fee with no guarantee of success isn't very appealing. Neither is paying ebay scalpers for an unpatched model, either.


You have been a member since 2009 here.  So you were in a position to follow all developments on Switch hacks. The console released in 2017 and was fully soft hackable up to summer 2019, probably a little later if you spent the time to look for a hackable unit in store.  I'm sorry for your predicament right now, but you should have seen it coming.  You should have bought your Switch when it was time to buy it.  Basically, you're just late to the party.


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 27, 2021)

It was a birthday gift to me. And I couldn't just drop the $300 for the console at launch, if I was even able to be where someone had one. The hell do you expect me to do!? 


Dust2dust said:


> You have been a member since 2009 here.  So you were in a position to follow all developments on Switch hacks. The console released in 2017 and was fully soft hackable up to summer 2019, probably a little later if you spent the time to look for a hackable unit in store.  I'm sorry for your predicament right now, but you should have seen it coming.  You should have bought your Switch when it was time to buy it.  Basically, you're just late to the party.


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 27, 2021)

codezer0 said:


> It was a birthday gift to me. And I couldn't just drop the $300 for the console at launch, if I was even able to be where someone had one. The hell do you expect me to do!?


It wasn't just launch models that were hackable. As I was saying, a full 2 years passed before Nintendo patched the vulnerability.  Granted that the price probably didn't move much from launch models, being Nintendo.  In your situation, the less painful solution is probably to hunt for an old unpatched unit locally from an unsuspecting seller at a reasonable price. It could happen.  Or you just go legit and buy your games, like at least 80% owners of Switch do.


----------



## Milenko (Oct 27, 2021)

They can't say modding doesn't make money,  I only bought a switch after fusee was announced and the threat of ipatches were on the horizon, if it wasn't moddable I would've just stuck with the wii u


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Oct 30, 2021)

tabzer said:


> I read it as 1/3 of those subscribed did so before the expansion pack.  That's on me.
> 
> The primary function of the Switch is not to own one.
> 
> ...


Your posts are as confusing as always.
But at least your keyboard still works.

Angry Mr.Moogle.


----------



## tabzer (Oct 31, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> Your posts are as confusing as always.
> But at least your keyboard still works.
> 
> Angry Mr.Moogle.


What are you confused about?  

I don't really think "the primary function of the Switch is not to own one".  

That's just as dumb as saying "the update's primary function is stability".

Was it too subtle?


----------

